# Hello



## Hymermobiler (May 14, 2008)

Hi all

Just joined the forum after returning from a winter away in France and Spain mostly wild camping.

Looking forward to reading all the posts and maybe being able to contribute myself.

Cant wait to get the running repairs done now we are home and get away again.

Regards

Paul & Pauline
Bolton


----------



## lenny (May 14, 2008)

Hi and welcome,Hymermobiler, you'll find theres quite a few on here from the Bolton area, also quite a few Hymers,looking forward to your posts


----------



## jimmnlizz (May 14, 2008)

*Hi Hymermobiler!!!!!*

Hi Hymermobiler,
                     Welcome aboard!!  All posts are welcome
                                    Cheers, Jim.


----------



## sundown (May 14, 2008)

hi hymermobiler, and welcome to wildcamping
hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## mlynnf50 (May 20, 2008)

Hi Welcome Hymer, 
sound as if you had a great winter were abouts in France did you get to? and how did you find the wild camping at minus 25, if you have any tips then I would be glad to hear them, we live in France in the Alps but are planning on seeing some of the other ski resorts so are planning on living in the Hymer for about a month.


----------

